# Custom Screen Top??



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of anyone who makes custom screen tops for reptile cages? I'm looking to get a custom top built for my leopard gecko's 40 gallon breeder. The only issue is I need the top to rest on the inner lip of the plastic rim, rather than overlap the rim like most screen tops do. 

What I'm looking for is something similar to this picture.









If any of you know of someone who can do something like this for an affordable price, please let me know!!


----------



## aussieJJDude (May 13, 2017)

You could do something like this yourself. Cut eggcrate to size and potentually line and zip tie screen/mesh onto it. If needed, paint eggcrate black.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

aussieJJDude said:


> You could do something like this yourself. Cut eggcrate to size and potentually line and zip tie screen/mesh onto it. If needed, paint eggcrate black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's a disaster waiting to happen. I need this top for a leopard gecko enclosure. Meaning CHEs will be sitting on top of the screen. It can't just be any mesh that's used. That's why I chose not to go with the DIY kit from Bulk Reef Supply. And for your suggestion that would just result in a melted top as the egg crate doesn't hold up well to high heat. 

I'm looking for something similar to the bulk reef supply DIY tops and other aquarium DIY tops but instead of plastic mesh I need it the screen to be metal. Basically I need a standard reptile cage top that doesn't overlap the top rim of the tank, but rather rests on the inner edge.

The reason I'm looking for someone else to build it is because I work full time and don't have time for personal projects anymore. If I did I would simply build my own top using wood and chicken wire. But I don't have the time for that.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

You can get the aluminum frame, metal screen and spline from home depot pretty cheap, along with the tool to roll the spline in tight. I just made a vent for a custom top I am making for a dart frog viv except I used a fiberglass screen since I wont have heat on it.


----------



## aussieJJDude (May 13, 2017)

Oh sorry! Most use UTH, and i just assumed that it was similar to the pic abd you were only using day lights...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## serial hobbiest (Mar 5, 2017)

xxohmycaptainxx said:


> The reason I'm looking for someone else to build it is because I work full time and don't have time for personal projects anymore. If I did I would simply build my own top using wood and chicken wire. But I don't have the time for that.


If I lived in your area, I'd do it for nothing. There's really not much to splining a screen, and it looks a heck of a lot better than wood & chicken wire. A half hour is all it'll take. Set your alarm extra early, grab an extra coffee, and git 'er done!

Here's the "how-to" by the glass pro:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

serial hobbiest said:


> If I lived in your area, I'd do it for nothing. There's really not much to splining a screen, and it looks a heck of a lot better than wood & chicken wire. A half hour is all it'll take. Set your alarm extra early, grab an extra coffee, and git 'er done!
> 
> Here's the "how-to" by the glass pro:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


That's what I've thought of doing but as I said I have to have CHE's sitting on top of this new screen top so I can't just go with any screen. Has to be thick, heat-tolerant metal like what's used in standard reptile enclosure tops.

Not sure if that type of metal screen would be easy to spline into the aluminum framing.


----------

